# Preseason Game 2: Cavs vs. Celtics (10/11/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Location:* Mellon Arena, Pittsburgh, PA

While preseason games don’t mean much, Cavaliers’ fans will remember the spitting incident that occurred last season and hope the Cavs put on a show. Against Washington, Cleveland got contributions off the bench and played well to open the second half. If Cleveland has truly shed these weaknesses from last season, they should do fine. The most interesting part of this game should be the bench battle. This will be a chance to get a look at players who probably won’t see much time once the regular season begins.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well for those who have it on TV, it would be nice for some updates from time to time. 

I really liked that we didnt over play our starters vs the Wiz and got everyone some playing time, but the funny thing i noticed was in the boxscores on www.nba.com they had 3 blank names played and actually had points. They had a statline and didnt have a name, it was blank. They must not be very important, any clue on these players we have that are trying to make our roster.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'll be watching this game for sure. So I'll update this thread as much as I can.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*NBA Preseason: James making return to Mellon Arena*











> *NBA Preseason: James making return to Mellon Arena*
> 
> *Cavaliers face Celtics in exhibition game*
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll be watching if all goes according to plan. My directtv won't let me set up a reminder for league pass stuff, anyone know if that's the norm or not?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Not sure myself.
----
No LBJ tonight (pectoral strain). Doesn't sound serious but it's a precautionary measure.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This was the first I head of the injury. I guess it's not serious then. Kind of disapointing, but that means more of Luke and Pavlovic.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of 1, Boston leads 26-20. They had more energy and hustle out there. I'm shocked they aren't up by 15 or so. Pierce looks like he's in good shape.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

29-26 Cleveland with 8:22 left in the 2nd.

Boston seems bigger and is able to get offensive rebounds, bullying us around. But we seem to be better at running and if we can get the rebound and jet, we're in a very good position. Let's keep attacking Boston and see what happens.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- At 7:07, both teams made several substitutions.
- Hughes hit a deep jumper. On the very next play, he hits another after doing some dribbling razzle-dazzle.
- Z made a beautiful up-and-under move. Then drew a foul a few plays later. It's good seeing him be aggressive.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- L. Jackson with a tough assignment having to check Pierce (good luck, Luke).
- Hughes drove, found Z and Z drew a foul.
- Marty entered the game at 3:30.
- Marty had a nice tip-dunk shortly after entering the game.
- Score is currently 41-39 Cleveland.
- The Celtics are currently making a run.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Snow fouled by West with 59.6 seconds on his jumper.
- Snow misses the first free-throw, hits the second.
- The score is now 42-40 with Cleveland in the lead.
- Sasha has a minor problem with his left hip and just to be safe, he won't play anymore tonight.
- Luke Jackson nails a three-pointer.
- Score at the end of the half is 45-41; Cleveland leading by 4 points.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Hughes nails a pull up jumper.
- Hughes gets a rebound.
- Z nails a jumper.
- Z with a block.
- Pierce hits a good lay up after driving strong.
- Gooden draws a foul.
- Gooden misses the first free-throw, hits the second.
- Gooden nails a close jump hook (11 points, first Cav in double-figures)
- Z with a rebound.
- Z draws a foul on LaFrentz (4th foul).
- Z nails the first free-throw, hits the second.
- Pierce scores on a pass over the top.
- D. Jones nails a three.
- Blount hits a jumper.
- Pierce hits a jumper off the dribble.
- Z with a tip off Drew's missed jumper.
- Blount draws a foul on the offensive glass.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Marshall nails a corner trey.
- R. Davis hits a pull up jumper.
- Gooden travels in the post against Blount.
- KA scores on a pass from Snow.
- Dickau draws a foul on the drive.
- Dickau hits both free-throws.
- R. Davis scores the basket and is fouled.
- Score is 63-56 with Cavs in front, 2:42 remaining.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just woke up. Fell asleep through the brunt of this. Now I'm lost. I've seen Marshall hit some 3's.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Great job remy23. :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Jackson nails all 3 free-throws after being fouled on a three-point attempt by Dickau.
- Jackson blocks Dickau.
- Henderson scores the tip and is fouled.
- Henderson hits the foul shot.
- Dickau hits a jumper.
- Cavs hold for the last shot but miss.
- The score is 71-61 at the end of 3 with Cleveland up by 10.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Reed is fouled by D. Jones.
- Reed hits both free-throws.
- Rivera hits a floater in the lane.
- Reed hits a jumper after posting D. Jones (too big and strong for Jones).
- M. Banks enters the game for the first time.
- Martynas also enters the game.
- M. Banks fouls Rivera.
- Rivera nails a deep jumper.
- Gomes hits a lay up.
- Marynas gets the rebound, hits Marshall and Marshall nails a three-pointer.
- Rivera gets a steal and hits a lay up.
- M. Banks called for a foul off the ball.
- Score is 80-69 with Cleveland up by 11 and 7:35 is left in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- M. Banks gets the steal and goes coast-to-coast.
- Reed hits a lay up.
- Time out Cleveland.
- Score is 80-73.
- The Celtics are going to make a substitution when play resumes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- M. Banks hits a lay up.
- Gerald Greene guards Luke Jackson.
- Bateer is in the game.
- Jackson nails a three-pointer.
- M. Banks hits a lay up off the dribble.
- Jackson fouled by Greene.
- Jackson fouled again by Greene but this time while shooting a three-pointer.
- Jackson nails all 3 free-throws.
- Perkins is blocked by Luke Jackson.
- Greene tripped by KA.
- Brian S. is fouled by KA and hits both free-throws.
- Jackson sits down for Cleveland.
- Boston fouls while doing a full court press.
- Brian S. nails a three-pointer.
- KA gets a rebound.
- Hamilton scores on a drive and is fouled.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Bateer is fouled.
- Reed and Gomes enter the game.
- Bateer airballs the first free-throw terribly (like he was drunk, not even close).
- Greene dunks a ball with two-hands during a Celtics break.
- M. Banks fouls Wilks.
- Wilks nails both free-throws.
- Reed nails a jumper.
- Wilks nails a jumper.
- Cavs hold the ball and win 96-86.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 96, Boston 86*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Nice job Remy, was almost like watching the highlights of the game reading through your descriptions. 

It seems Luke might be the x-factor on our bench this year, if he can really be a double digit scorer and playmaker it can really make a big difference.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

By the way Remy how did Azubuike and Marty Vicious look?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is anyone else worried a little bit that Damon Jones left his shot in Miami? I think it's just preseason, and he probably didn't work on his shot a lot this summer, but it's going to affect how the Cavs get out to start this season, whether Jones' shot is at the right level. Maybe I'm paranoid after watching Jameer Nelson completely lose his shot--though Damon does more than Nelson did on the court.

Thankfully Eric Snow looks like he's in the best shape he's been in, in a long time. Right now he's got the inside track on the starting job, I would think.

And Gooden. Good lord. He looks like he's going to take a shot at being an all-star this year. A complete beast. It looks like he's definitely worked hard this offseason. I think Ferry is going to have to re-sign him. Keep Verejao and Gooden for the years going forward.

And first time seeing Marty Vicious. I was really impressed by how natural he looks on the court. He doesn't lumber up and down the court like a lot of guys his size. He moves like Dirk does. Which is to say he moves like a 6-6 guy, not a 7-4 guy. He also looks stronger than he did in pictures this offseason. Still a long ways away. But the main thing he has to add is strength. He's got game. Ferry really found a diamond in the rough. It's very reminiscent of when Nellie found Dirk, though Marty will be lucky to be half the player Dirk is. I think a more fluid Rik Smits seems an apt comparison.

Did Pavlovic play tonight? I fell asleep in the middle of the game so I might have missed him, but I didn't see him out there. The other swing man though, Akebukwe(sp.) is really ****ing good too. Keep him and Marty and season them in the NBDL. He'd be a great guy to slide into Newble's role.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy ****,

Does Luke Jackson look good or what. Pierce outstated him but Jackson held his own.

I'm really looking forward to this season: if Jackson can translate this into the regular season he could literally be the primary backup at 3 position: PG, SG, and SF. This could be huge.

Gooden and Z look ready for the season as well: don't play them too much to avoid the injury bug.

Again, I'm getting really excited. We knew going into camp that our starting lineup was going be strong. But man Marshall has played well as well as Luke. Once Anderson comes back we're going to outmatch teams possible at every position off the bench.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone got an injury update on Sasha. He was playing real well as well before he went down with the hip pointer


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Only concerns: Slow starts particularly on D and maybe Hughes not scoring well.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> By the way Remy how did Azubuike and Marty Vicious look?


KA has a lot of energy but needs to pace himself. He's like Ira Newble on steriods. His jumper actually looks good to about 18 feet. 

Marty didn't do much but his tip dunk was aggressive and mean. I liked that. He made some nice passes as well. There was one play were Martynas drove and missed the shot, but I was shocked at the fact he put the ball on the floor and drove down the entire lane (looked like a natural shot, Marty can drive very well for his size and his speed is good).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Is anyone else worried a little bit that Damon Jones left his shot in Miami? I think it's just preseason, and he probably didn't work on his shot a lot this summer, but it's going to affect how the Cavs get out to start this season, whether Jones' shot is at the right level. Maybe I'm paranoid after watching Jameer Nelson completely lose his shot--though Damon does more than Nelson did on the court.


Some of the shots D. Jones took were difficult. He hit one jumper after running full speed down the court. I think he'll be fine. His shot wasn't horrible against Washington. It's just a matter of fine-tuning things.



> And Gooden. Good lord. He looks like he's going to take a shot at being an all-star this year. A complete beast. It looks like he's definitely worked hard this offseason. I think Ferry is going to have to re-sign him. Keep Verejao and Gooden for the years going forward.


Agreed. I sound like a broken record but I keep saying Drew is really a good kid. He's just coming into his own. The two-headed monster is going to be fun to watch this season.



> Did Pavlovic play tonight? I fell asleep in the middle of the game so I might have missed him, but I didn't see him out there.


Sasha played tonight. He had one play where he tried to dunk on a guy on the baseline but was fouled. There was another play were Sasha stripped a guy and went coast-to-coast, hitting a tough lay up that was contested. I wish the hip pointer never came up but I doubt it's serious. Because I don't remember seeing him actually hurt it on the court.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Recap*



> *Jackson, Cavaliers Turn Away Celtics*
> 
> *PITTSBURGH, Oct. 11 (Ticker) --* For the second straight night, the Cleveland Cavaliers rallied from an early 15-point deficit. This time, they did it without LeBron James.
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm liking Marshall and Jackson's play so far. I was also glad to here that LeBron was too seriously injured. So far they have come back in both games and I hope they start to play well at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Cavs get defensive again, win
> 
> Jackson slows Pierce in victory over Celtics
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/12880224.htm


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. I can't wait for the season to start. This team is really going to be fun.


----------

